
Generating sight-reading exercises with constraint logic programming and clojure - harperlee
https://wickstrom.tech/programming/2016/08/07/generating-sight-reading-exercises-using-constraint-logic-programming-in-clojure-part-1.html
======
owickstrom
Author here. Thanks for the share! :)

~~~
harperlee
Thank you for the article. Please share the upcoming parts yourself in here! I
look forward to reading them!

